# South Carolina woman's heartwarming obituary for beloved golden retriever goes viral



## Robert59 (Sep 29, 2020)

GREENVILLE, S.C. – For seven years, Sallie Gregory Hammett took her golden retriever, Charlie, everywhere with her: to work, to run errands, tailgating at Clemson games. They were inseparable.

"Everyone who knew me, knew Charlie," Hammett said.

When Hammett adopted Charlie, she was 23, single and living in a brand new city. She was looking for a "right-hand man," which Charlie quickly became, Hammett said.

https://www.yahoo.com/news/south-carolina-womans-heartwarming-obituary-143140778.html


----------

